# [irssi] Cannot assign requested address

## dignus

Just installed a fresh & up-to-date Gentoo box, running kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5. When I try to connect to an IRC server, no matter which one, I'm getting this error:

 *Quote:*   

> [21:19.23] -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.xs4all.nl
> 
> [21:19.23] -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.xs4all.nl [194.109.129.219] port 6667
> 
> [21:19.23] -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.xs4all.nl port 6667 (Cannot assign requested address)

 

Very strange behaviour, this afternoon, when I was running FreeBSD on this machine, I was able to connect. My network settings:

ifconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:81:2E:3C:8E  
> 
>           inet addr:81.171.84.10  Bcast:81.171.84.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

/etc/hosts:

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> 81.171.84.10    foobar.dignus.nl foobar
> 
> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
> ...

 

Any suggestions?

----------

## dignus

Never mind, got it, wrong hostname in ~/.irssi/config caused this behaviour.

----------

